

A New Factoring Algorithm: breaks factoring based crypto-system in random polynomial time. - amichail
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2009/04/01/a-new-factoring-algorithm/

======
kiwidrew
I really shouldn't even bother reading the news on April 1st. What a farce!
There's funny, and then there's just trying way too hard...

------
dave_au
Posted on Hacker News an April 2nd, but posted on Lipton's blog a day
earlier...

------
msie
Hint: Look at the name: "Lofa Polir".

